# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  عاااااااجل الوالي يقود لجنة تسيير جديدة

## ود البقعة

*🇻🇳عااااااجل
🇻🇳في تطور مفاجيء للاحداث الوالي يوافق على رئاسة لجنة تسيير جديدة 

كفرووتر / خاص/ 
***************

حصلت كفرووتر على معلومات تفيد ان رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي وافق على رئاسة لجنة تسيير جديدة يقودها وفق إختياره لثلاثة اشهر تمهيدا لجمعية عمومية تعقد لإختيار مجلس جديد و تفيد متابعات كفرووتر ان وفدا من مجلس الشوري يضم ستة اشخاص سيجلس مع الوالي بعد قليل لحسم الاسماء التي يختارها الوالي لاعلان ذلك المجلس 



منقول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نعم اكد الاستاذ كمال حامد عضو وفد مجلس الشورى الذي قابل والي الخرطوم هذا الخبر في عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون
وذكر ان الوالي والوزير اليسع اتفقا على عدم اجراء انتخابات في المريخ حاليا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ذكر الاستاذ كمال حامد ان رئيس الجمهورية ايضا مهتم بامر نادي المريخ وانه طلب من والي الخرطوم ووزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي ضرورة اقناع جمال الوالي بتولي رئاسة لجنة التسيير القادمة على ان تعمل لفترة طويلة تحقق الاستقرار الاداري والمالي للنادي وان تعمل على جلب استثمارات وايرادات للنادي تساعده على التخلص من الاعتماد على الافراد

الوفد كان بقيادة الفريق فاروق حسن امين عام مجلس الشورى والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى والفريق عبد الرحمن مختار والفريق الطيب الجزار والاستاذ نادر مالك والاستاذ كمال حامد 

الوفد اكد ان جمال الوالي هو خيار المريخاب الان بالاغلبية وهو الوحيد القادر على قيادة لجنة تسيير جديدة الان ووافق والي الخرطوم على ذلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد قادم الايام

ومادام هو خيار اغلبية اهل المريخ يجب دعمه ومساندته 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تسلم الحبيب كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اجمع كلمه المريخاب ووحد صفوفهم وازل الجفوه والخصومه واجعلنا جميعا نسعي لخدمه الكيان قولو اميييييين
*

----------


## golden

*الحمد لله رفض المفوضية لكشوفات العضويات انقذ المريخ من الجمعية المشروخة وحرب العضويات المستجلبة ..فرصة الانتخابات مازالت متاحة عبر لجنة التسيير القادمة ويجب ان استغلالها من طرف الجمهور والاقبال بكثافة على العضوية ويرجى ايجاد حل للمغتربين ايضا .
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الحمد لله انه جاء بدون مسيرة وزحمة
..
بالتوفيق للوالي الغالي
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع الوفد مع والي الخرطوم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طرح جمال الوالي كخيار اول ليقود المريخ في اجتماع والي الخرطوم ومجلس الشوري 
 
 



شهد الاجتماع الحاشد الذي ضم والي  ولاية الخرطوم عبد الرحيم محمد حسين ومجلس شوري المريخ بقيادة محمد الياس  محجوب طرح اسم جمال الوالي رئيس النادي السابق كخيار اول لقيادة لجنة تسيير  النادي .. وطالب والي الخرطوم بتحويل الاندية الي مؤسسات رياضية حتي لا  تعتمد علي الافراد في التمويل في حال تقديم الافراد لاستقالاتهم والخروج من  النادي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تاكيداً لما أوردته ديربي سبورت: الوالي رئيساً للمريخ

ديربي سبورت
أكدت جلسة والي ولاية الخرطوم التي تمت علي مائدة افطاره وجمعته بوفد من  مجلس الشوري المريخي قاده الفريق فاروق حسن محمد نور والفريق الطيب الجزار  والفريق عبد الرحمن مختار والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي والاستاذ نادر مالك  والاستاذ كمال حامد، اكد هذا الاجتماع علي ضرورة تعيين لجنة تسيير يقودها  جمال الوالي لتدير دفة الأمور بالنادي الاحمر خلال الفترة القادمة. حيث اكد  السيد والي الخرطوم علي متابعة رئاسة الجمهورية للوضع الراهن المريخي  وتاكيدها علي الاستجابة لنبض الشارع الاحمر.
وكانت ديربي سبورت قد اكدت في هذا الاطار صعوبة قيام الانتخابات واكدت علي قرب جمال الوالي من كرسي الرئاسة عبر لجنة تسيير جديدة.
وفي  ذات الاطار ذكر الزميل كمال حامد في برنامج عالم الرياضة قبل قليل بأن  رئاسة الجمهورية باركت تعيين السيد جمال الوالي رئيساً لنادي المريخ في  الفترة القادمة وان هناك خطط استثمارية للنادي طويلة المدى واخرى قصيرة  المدى وان اندية المقدمة الهلال والمريخ لابد ان يعتمدا اعتماداً كاملاً  على مسالة الاستثمار لادارة الناديين للخروج من هذه الازمات.

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم وفق الجميع لاخراج الزعيم من هذا النفق
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اللهم اجمع كلمه المريخاب ووحد صفوفهم وازل الجفوه والخصومه واجعلنا جميعا نسعي لخدمه الكيان قولو اميييييين








اللهم امين
*

----------


## الدسكو

*عواسه شديده
الله يصلح الحال
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اللهم اجمع كلمه المريخاب ووحد صفوفهم وازل الجفوه والخصومه واجعلنا جميعا نسعي لخدمه الكيان قولو اميييييين



اللهم امين ببركه هذه الايام المباركه و تباشير الشهر الفضيل  
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*كفرووتر / خاص/ 

استطاعت عالم النجوم ان تكسر حاجز السرية و تكشف عن لجنة تسيير المريخ الجديدة و التي تتكون من جمال الدين محمد عبد الله الوالي رئيسا و الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي نائبا له و عصام الحاج امينا عاما و نادر مالك امينا للخزينة و متوكل احمد على نائبا للامين العام و عضوية شقاق و مدني الحارث و عبد الرحمن ابراهيم و كابتن معتصم مالك و آخرين
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




اللهم اجمع كلمه المريخاب ووحد صفوفهم وازل الجفوه والخصومه واجعلنا جميعا نسعي لخدمه الكيان قولو اميييييين



.....آآآآآآآمييييييين يا رب العالمين أجمع شمل كل الصفوة الاحباب ووحد كلمتهم ..
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد قادم الايام

ومادام هو خيار اغلبية اهل المريخ يجب دعمه ومساندته 



نعم يجب دعمه من الكل  . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

كفرووتر / خاص/ 

استطاعت عالم النجوم ان تكسر حاجز السرية و تكشف عن لجنة تسيير المريخ الجديدة و التي تتكون من جمال الدين محمد عبد الله الوالي رئيسا و الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي نائبا له و عصام الحاج امينا عاما و نادر مالك امينا للخزينة و متوكل احمد على نائبا للامين العام و عضوية شقاق و مدني الحارث و عبد الرحمن ابراهيم و كابتن معتصم مالك و آخرين



نتمنى لهم التوفيق من كل قلوبنا   . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اللهم اجمع كلمه المريخاب ووحد صفوفهم وازل الجفوه والخصومه واجعلنا جميعا نسعي لخدمه الكيان قولو اميييييين



آمين ياااااااارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الكردفانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الحمد لله انه جاء بدون مسيرة وزحمة
..
بالتوفيق للوالي الغالي
...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					

الحمد لله رفض المفوضية لكشوفات العضويات انقذ المريخ من الجمعية المشروخة وحرب العضويات المستجلبة ..فرصة الانتخابات مازالت متاحة عبر لجنة التسيير القادمة ويجب ان استغلالها من طرف الجمهور والاقبال بكثافة على العضوية ويرجى ايجاد حل للمغتربين ايضا .



اعتقد ان هذه النقطه تحديدا هي أكبر الإيجابيات 
اكتساب العضويه واجب على كل مريخابى
حسما لعضوية الحافلات
و تفادي مجيئ فاشلين كمجلس ونسي
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك الحمد با رب

اين سيذهب من زوروا العضوية ؟
                        	*

----------

